# Stiff boots or Soft boots?



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

kusanagi said:


> How do their function differ?
> 
> Which one is more recommended for high speed powder snowboarding?
> 
> ...


stiff more responsive for more aggressive riding, soft for more flex and play often used by park boarders.

I prefer the boa or speed lacing but that is because I am lazy and find it easier to get a tighter fit. 

I would ride my ions in powder but then I wouldn't say I am high speed, they are a reasonably stiff boot, but I like a bit of forgiveness if I am out all day and playing around a bit too


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> stiff more responsive for more aggressive riding, soft for more flex and play often used by park boarders.
> 
> I prefer the boa or speed lacing but that is because I am lazy and find it easier to get a tighter fit.
> 
> I would ride my ions in powder but then I wouldn't say I am high speed, they are a reasonably stiff boot, but I like a bit of forgiveness if I am out all day and playing around a bit too



stiff more responsive for more aggressive riding, soft for more flex

so thats just the same rule as the bindings, right?


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

kusanagi said:


> stiff more responsive for more aggressive riding, soft for more flex
> 
> so thats just the same rule as the bindings, right?


you go it :thumbsup:


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

the imperial, ion, and the slx, which one shld i get?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> stiff more responsive for more aggressive riding, soft for more flex
> 
> so thats just the same rule as the bindings, right?


...and boards 

Im a big fan on double BOA system of K2. One BOA for the inner boot, one for the outer. Tighten the boots on the fly for a run, relax with one movement of the hand at the chairlift to allow blood circulation again. Also proofed to be comfortable for hiking cause you can make mikro adjustments while walking to feel as comfortable as possible all the time.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

kusanagi said:


> the imperial, ion, and the slx, which one shld i get?


Ion: Stiff boot (if you know you want a stiff boot this one is a good choice)

Imperial: Softer than ion (you want a little more flex)

Slx: softer than ion, ultralight hence high price (you really care about weight and not about cost)

Driver X: You are obsessed with stiff boots

People who ride really stiff boots tend to know who they are, and often have really stiff bindings too, and probably stiff charging oriented boards. If that's not you then imperial is a good choice, otherwise ion or driver x for stiffness. 

Slx is a specialty for those who will pay up for lightweight and latest tech.

Personally I hate hand lacing, it's a personal preference thing. 

As you set your price point remember boots are like gasoline, you buy them, use them up and buy more, they don't last forever. I think 50 to 75 days is the lifespan, curious what others think.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I own the 4th pair of boots since '92. Ok, first 10 years I only did around 50days in the same ugly purple plastic boots, but the last two pairs (Burton) were in use app. 150 days each. The K2 are used 40days now and look perfectly fine. Husband had Niedecker boots that were worn out after 80days. His former Burton lasted also 150days. Now his Ride look also pretty used after 40days...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

neni said:


> I own the 4th pair of boots since '92. Ok, first 10 years I only did around 50days in the same ugly purple plastic boots, but the last two pairs (Burton) were in use app. 150 days each. The K2 are used 40days now and look perfectly fine. Husband had Niedecker boots that were worn out after 80days. His former Burton lasted also 150days. Now his Ride look also pretty used after 40days...


That's helpful data. I think that if you wear a stiff boot they will soften a little bit and as they get a bit softer you might want to replace them whereas a medium stiff boot might be fine even if the soften a small bit through use. 

Definitely looks can indicate wear but sometimes when I replace my boots the old ones look fine but the new ones (same boot and size) feel much stiffer compared to 50-75 day used boots.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Stiff boots for me. Comfy and stiff. 
I ride Salomon malamutes, got two pairs occasionaly and one pair of RC10 hardboots.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Lamps said:


> That's helpful data. I think that if you wear a stiff boot they will soften a little bit and as they get a bit softer you might want to replace them whereas a medium stiff boot might be fine even if the soften a small bit through use.
> 
> Definitely looks can indicate wear but sometimes when I replace my boots the old ones look fine but the new ones (same boot and size) feel much stiffer compared to 50-75 day used boots.


I tend to get a couple of seasons out of mine, (do about 30-40 days a season) I like the ions because they start fairly stiff but not the stiffest boot I have tried. I don't have many charging days, so by the second season they are about perfect flex for my normal riding which is generally playful over the mountain, very small amount of park and a few pow days when I can find them. I know it would make more sense to match the boot to your riding but prices out here are high and my budget is generally low.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lamps said:


> People who ride really stiff boots tend to know who they are, and often have really stiff bindings too, and probably stiff charging oriented boards. If that's not you then imperial is a good choice, otherwise ion or driver x for stiffness.


This is it exactly... I think there's the few of us looking for nearly the stiffest options in a softboot setup (I'm one of those people), and then there's the rest of the riders.



neni said:


> I own the 4th pair of boots since '92. Ok, first 10 years I only did around 50days in the same ugly purple plastic boots, but the last two pairs (Burton) were in use app. 150 days each. The K2 are used 40days now and look perfectly fine. Husband had Niedecker boots that were worn out after 80days. His former Burton lasted also 150days. Now his Ride look also pretty used after 40days...


I've got about 100 days now on a pair of 2010 Burton Driver X, and they're still very stiff. Come to think of it, the only thing I've been consuming lately has been boards. Boots and bindings have been fine!

I MUCH prefer speed laces over traditional. The Burton setup allows you to adjust on the hill fairly easily. The Fiancee has Nitro's because they fit her best, but she's not thrilled with their speed lacing system. She adjusts her boots multiple times each day, while I'm usually good for the whole day at one setting.

Just my $0.02 of course...


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Ion, Imperial, Driver X. Can I reply on the heat mold on the inner liner for perfect fit? I have rather skinny heel bones.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ride Insanos are crazy stiff if that is what you are looking for. 

As far as boot life. I get about 100 days out of boots. They do break down. Stuff blows etc. For me that is 2 to 2 1/2 seasons before I am getting a new pair.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> The Fiancee has Nitro's because they fit her best, but she's not thrilled with their speed lacing system. She adjusts her boots multiple times each day, while I'm usually good for the whole day at one setting.


 same here. Hubby binds once in the morning and good. I was struggling a lot with the old lacing boots. Now very happy with the inner&outer boot double boa system of the K2. Very handy. I adjust even within runs. Open at the charlift, tighten at the beginning of a run, release a bit at a rest stop, tighten again, and just little bit more, another turn a.s.o. at the end of a run, boots n bindings are cranked as much as boa and ratches endure. Feet still get numb at the end of a run, but at least they got the opportunity to relax inbetween :laugh:
Maybe she'd also the candidate for a double boa...


----------



## BoarderChix (Dec 4, 2011)

I ride stiff boots for everything. For me its all about response because I tend to just charge everything, and I don't like having the lag feeling of soft boots. Its weird getting used to them at first, but I think it pays off in the long run. I will admit, I used to ride softer boots, but switched to keep up with my progression. In the end, its all about rider preference. On that note, I go through two pairs of boots each season as i ride a min 120 days a season.


----------

